# Cold Air Intake



## Shift_Ctrl_Alt(ima) (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm looking to buy and install a cold air intake for my 2000 Altima SE. Any recommendations on a solid brand? Doesn't look like AEM or K&N make one for the 2000 model, or at least I can't find it if they do.
Also, any suggestions for any other easy mods are welcome.


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

in my altima i have a hotshot cold air intake, i think its the only cold air system that is made for the altima. All others are warm air(short ram).

PM me your AIM or email so we can talk more.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got a hotshot and i like it. i think place racing makes one too... im not positive about it though. did you try http://sportcompactonly.com/ ?


----------

